# Termites



## tortoisekeeper (Jul 12, 2011)

Do termites bite? I found an endless supply that I know have not been subjected to insecticides. Will they bite my frogs?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Just don't feed soldiers and you'll be fine


----------



## tortoisekeeper (Jul 12, 2011)

How do I tell if they are soldiers?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

thats a soldier


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Freaking scary man! Delete it please!! Lol


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Looks like a rant (rino ant)






Ps it's fake
The frogs should be fine, as a matter of fact I think someone on here is actually selling some, so they should be safe


----------



## tortoisekeeper (Jul 12, 2011)

frogparty said:


> thats a soldier


They look like that but are white


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

I know, just couldn't find a white one
Let me know if the termites work


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

the soldiers will have MUCH larger heads than the others.....
here is a regular worker from my same dampwood termite colony


notice the head difference, their body lengths are the same


----------



## tortoisekeeper (Jul 12, 2011)

frogparty said:


> the soldiers will have MUCH larger heads than the others.....
> here is a regular worker from my same dampwood termite colony
> 
> 
> notice the head difference, their body lengths are the same


These look more like the ones I have. I have fed them to my Citronella but was worried about feeding them to my thumb nail


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

my thumbnails havent ever shown interest


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

I'll order you some silver springtails from pumilio on Friday when I get paid.


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

frogparty said:


> thats a soldier


Ahhhh kill with fire

As a home owner, the only good termite is the one not living in my neighborhood. I fear those things worse than the plague.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

My place has termites.....good thing I'm a renter!!!


----------



## mindcrash (Mar 3, 2004)

How do you guys feed out your termites to the frogs? Just put them as close as possible to the frogs to get their attention? Do you worry about any lingering in the viv and damaging any wood in there?


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

I put them in a Petri dish. They can't climb the walls so it keeps them in one spot... Unless of course to have a messy eater. 

I've never had any problems with them living in a tank though. I may be wrong, but I _think_ the little white ones you feed out can't reproduce.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I had my damp woods make a colony in my old auratus tank. They decided mopani and nut pods were good enough to eat. Any individuals that came out in the open were quickly snapped up!


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

I just remembered one of the few videos I've ever uploaded to YouTube was when I fed my Azureus termites for the first time a few years ago

http://youtu.be/pxaVqRMj_KU

They were pretty terrible at first... Hitting the petri dish and just not knowing how to take them down. They caught on eventually though.


----------



## tortoisekeeper (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for the video Carola1155. I have the same termites as your video. The first time I feed some to my frogs they (termites) were very young and almost looked like maggots. I was worried that the ones I have now might bite my frogs. There is a very very large wood pile in the back yard at work. I know it has never been sprayed with chemicals so they are safe to feed. I heard that they are very fatty so I am just using them when I am low on fruit flies or as a treat.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

carola1155 said:


> I just remembered one of the few videos I've ever uploaded to YouTube was when I fed my Azureus termites for the first time a few years ago
> 
> bye bye termites - YouTube
> 
> They were pretty terrible at first... Hitting the petri dish and just not knowing how to take them down. They caught on eventually though.


Nice,I've thought about using them,but I'm always worried about some getting out and eating me out of house and home


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Haha well Lou... From what I remember there isn't as much of a risk for us since they can't really survive our winters or dry (comparatively) climate. Does that mean they couldn't get lucky and find a REALLY good spot in your house? Probably not... But I believe the risk is minimal since they require a good level of moisture to keep going.

I just made sure to take extra precautions for the culture to prevent any soldiers or anything from getting. I kept it in a big Pyrex dish surrounded by water.


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Dec 24, 2012)

I use to use them ten years ago,would fatten my tincs up huge..
now my collection is just thumbs and pumilio though so don't think i'll reattempt. forgot all about soldiers..seemed to benefit frogs though,but was pricey having them shipped,i thought it was illegal to ship termites though?
andy


----------



## martinel (May 5, 2013)

That's cool I have a lots of termites around the house ...


----------

